# How about some CP values?



## jgd (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello everybody..

As a newbie to this site, but recent DAFNE attendee, nice to see lots of interesting recipes here BUT how about the meal CP values being included? (Or did I miss them?)

As you all know, calculating the meal CP is vital to getting good control and so seems a specialist site like this should definitely include the recipe CP in a simple way directly reflecting the amount of ingredients used in the given recipe.

Also, most people eat a limited range of meals regularily and so I have designed a simple A5 form which can be clipped in the front of the Dafne Dairy and hand filled at meal times to calculate the total CP of a meal from the ingredient CPs &  portion sizes. Saves on scraps of paper and hopefully improves the accuracy!

From this form a summary personalized A5 reference list of regular meal total CPs can be drawn up and also kept in the diary. Saves me lots of hassle &  time mealside while still learning to estimate CPs accurately.

If anybody wants to try the form  themselves I am happy to email the underlying excel spreadsheet for printing out. Contact me on johng.day@talk21.com to have the form emailed. to you.

In the meantime I'll have a deeper peer round the site.

Cheers, John


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 29, 2009)

CP? What that?


----------



## Steff (Oct 29, 2009)

chronic prostatins doubt it but all i could think of lol


----------



## Northerner (Oct 29, 2009)

steff09 said:


> chronic prostatins doubt it but all i could think of lol



Carbohydrate Points! For carb counters you can count grams of carbs e.g. 10g, or CPs where 1CP=10grams carbs, 2CP=20grams carbs etc.


----------



## Steff (Oct 29, 2009)

ahh thanks Northener good guess i suppose .


----------



## Sugarbum (Oct 29, 2009)

oh man, must be regional variation! Ours was P= portions! I prefer yours tho, points win prizes afterall! 

Glad you enjoyed dafne, john. Sounds like you soaked it all up!

I dont know about this being a "specialist" site, but I can tell you we are all very "special"


----------



## jgd (Oct 31, 2009)

*Northener and Sugarbum each half right*

Hi  

Thanks for the excellent touch of humour .. I will view my little box of statins in a slightly diffent light now!

I see there is a CP on the site Homepage but that must be the tech version ...

Anyway, DAFNE CP in my little book is 'Carbohydrate Portion' and indeed contains 10g carbohydrate. 

Just yesterday I discovered the delicious long ham rolls at the Queens Medical Centre were a whopping 6.2 CP. Must have a secret ingredient.


----------



## Kei (Nov 15, 2009)

jgd said:


> I discovered the delicious long ham rolls at the Queens Medical Centre were a whopping 6.2 CP. Must have a secret ingredient.



Probably the "long ham".  Never heard of that before!!


----------



## quinny (Jan 26, 2010)

*carb/10 g counted cookery book*

Can any one recommend a good basic Diabetic  recipe book that  gives the carb ratio or portions for the recipes. Just simple young person recipes, like shepherds pie, lasagna,sponge cake (yes please!!!!)and sausage and bean casserole.


----------

